# cooper 123



## cooper123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Cooper has his 2nd vaccination on Tuesday could anyone please recommend 
a good training harness that is pretty for a smart little adorable guy thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I like just a standard "H" type harness and they usually have more points of adjustment for growing pups 










I really dislike the "no pull" harnesses you can buy which rely on cords going under the dogs legs and fasten on the back, they put pressure on the armpit area if the dog pulls 

I like a harness which just relieves any pressure on the dogs neck while they are learning to walk nicely on the lead


----------



## cooper123 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Harness*

Hi That harness looks great although he cannot go outside the garden until his 2nd vac next tuesday will start to train in the garden with a small mesh harness but the one of your beautiful model dog inh the picture looks great - at the moment it is collar training he is a winging babe when you put it on but half an hour twice a day then increase we are getting there thanks for your reply Christine Poppy and Cooper


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I use an Ezydog Quick Fit harness and love it. Sophie has a collar but she never wears it. The collar was simply one of the any items I purchased while waiting to bring her home. 

The EzyDog will adjust to fit perfectly and the strap at her chest is well padded. The ring to attach her leash moves freely on the loop it is attached to making is especially nice when she is in her car booster seat. It allows her to move easily in the seat while keeping her safe. 

This harness comes in several colors and prints. Sophie is one year, in two more days, and has had the extra small size since she was very young, they adjust a lot. She is approximately 15lbs. I like this harness for several reasons and it is so easy to put on her, just slip it over her head, then clip the strap on the right side. We have had three of these as she has managed to sneak them off of the table and chew the little clip and broken it. I'm being very careful as to where I leave her harness now. She has a pretty Blaze Orange one currently.


----------



## cooper123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi there thanks for that I have ordered Cooper the full set in Blaze Orange at the moment we are having a bit of a wobble about the name Cooper my family and myself keep calling him Rupert Bear he does suit Rupert ...........


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Rupert 
Have to be honest you will call him a hundred names anyway - Dot answers very well to Stooooopid, particularly when you say it with a smile


----------



## jencha (Mar 26, 2016)

I use K9 harness for my girls









Here is April modelling hers 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cooper123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Need advice Cooper now 11 weeks on Tuesday 12/4 he is having at the moment Arden Grange Puppy complete three meals a day can anyone tell me when he goes to 2 meals a day perhaps there is no hard and fast rules any advice would be appreciated thank you I am
enjoying the forum very much Love April in her harness


----------

